# I need both Driver and Passenger Doors for a 1980 Datsun 210 (HELP!)



## FastDatsun210 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok so I have a 1980 Datsun 210, 2 dr sedan. Its a great little Datsun with the A15 engine and 4 speed auto( Yeah I know it sucks) but I couldnt find a Manual A15 datsun. but anyways if anyone can help me find both the driver side and passenger side doors that would be great.(The doors on mine are rotted out. I just covered all that with bondo. heres a pic of the Datsun. 

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff198/kweezy_017/DSC00075.jpg

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff198/kweezy_017/DSC00074.jpg


----------



## king bee66 (May 11, 2009)

start making phone calls would be my advice; someone has them. nissan got pretty cheap with those 210s pretty rust prone, imo worse than the b210s. 

did you by any chance get that car off craigslist i swear those pics look familiar.


----------



## FastDatsun210 (Jun 11, 2009)

yes I did purchase the 210 of craigslist in hartford area, (CT). only thing I need to make this car a complete solid metal car are the doors. I have *big plans *for this Datto.


----------

